# Lost rescue PFD at Westwater putin on Sunday, 10/21



## lchastai (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all - 

When our boy scout troop took out at Westwater on Sunday, 10/21, I left my really nice rescue PFD at the boat ramp. It is red with a nice orange bearclaw attached to the front. I think I put my name ("Carpenter") and my phone number inside.

Please let me know if you found it! I'd really like to get it back  My number is three03 - five65 - nine371. 

We had a great trip! What a fun weekend.

Thanks - Lynne


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-pfd-at-the-westwater-put-in-45577.html


----------

